# ST28LE - drive not engaging properly



## crocket99 (Dec 15, 2013)

I live in the NE where we just got about 14". Pulled out my 2yr Ariens this am. Was serviced by dealer this fall - it did get a ride to and from the dealer in the back of my truck. Worked perfect before. 

This am - when i put it into gear, it seems like something is not engaging properly. It does go forward/backward but not at its usual self. It seems like when the drive is engaged, whatever drives the grears seems like its skipping a beat and makes a grinding noise. It causes the whole unit to shake. If i put it in a higher "gear", the shake and grind is more frequent.

Any ideas? Of course i only got about 1/2 through my snowblowing...I'll bet you it some sort of loose tensioner spring. that is causing the gears not to mesh together properly. 

Any suggestions more than welcome. My back is thanking you already...

-D


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have to take the bottom cover off and take a look. You should have a friction disc and not gears for the "transmission", however there is probably a few gears down there for gearing down the speed of the engine. Going to have to take a look and see what looks worn. Check where the various axles are bolted to the frame as well as I have seen a couple reports of the sheet metal on the frame ripping and causing the gears to disengage.


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

crocket99 said:


> I live in the NE where we just got about 14". Pulled out my 2yr Ariens this am. Was serviced by dealer this fall - it did get a ride to and from the dealer in the back of my truck. Worked perfect before.
> 
> This am - when i put it into gear, it seems like something is not engaging properly. It does go forward/backward but not at its usual self. It seems like when the drive is engaged, whatever drives the grears seems like its skipping a beat and makes a grinding noise. It causes the whole unit to shake. If i put it in a higher "gear", the shake and grind is more frequent.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a delaminated friction disk. Pop the bottom cover and check out the disk.


----------



## crocket99 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Problem found - friction disc broke apart*

Thanks guys for the suggestions. I finally had time to take the cover off the bottom. I found 2 big pieces of something that looked like curved rubber about 2" long. 

Problem found - friction disc was cracked and part of broke in 2 chunks. That would explain the behavior. 

Are these easy to change? For the old ariens i had - you just unbolted the plate - took it off the axle and put the new one and and bolted her back up...

There wouldnt be a youtube vid on this would there?

-Thanks for all your help...

-D


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

crocket99 said:


> Thanks guys for the suggestions. I finally had time to take the cover off the bottom. I found 2 big pieces of something that looked like curved rubber about 2" long.
> 
> Problem found - friction disc was cracked and part of broke in 2 chunks. That would explain the behavior.
> 
> ...


Easy to change. Ariens part number 001708. There are probably a few Youtube videos on this. Straightforward. Be sure to make sure you re-install the washers on the round protrusions of the bearing carrier when you get it back together. Best to take a picture of everything before you get it apart. Make sure you check the cable tension (set per your owner manual) after the new disk is installed.


----------

